
Ask HN: Have you recently used Bitcoin for buying something? - navalsaini
I just want to know if bitcoins are being used legally or illegally to buy some product or service. Or are they just being stocked?
======
yebyen
I bought an ENS name on the Ethereum network/chain, to support a crowdfunding
initiative to produce these hardware Ethereum wallets:
[https://firefly.city/](https://firefly.city/)

It's not technically buying a thing, but I would not have been giving this guy
money if he hadn't shown me just how easy it is for him to get my money.
Honestly I thought the payment gateway was so cool, I don't even care if he
does make the hardware wallets.

(And I think if I read the page correctly, the funds will go toward the gadget
assuming he does make them.)

------
zscsjs
Yes, within the last week I used BTC to purchase software and make donations
to youtube content creators

------
TomMarius
My lunch, right now

------
andreicon
i bought an external hard drive from a local electronics webshop

